# getting image on to my canvas



## happyseasidepeep (Jan 3, 2020)

I have been looking for an art projector for enlarging my seascape wave photos to paint on canvas , saw one called Artograph but its not available any where. A new version is very expenvive over 1000.00 to much for this gal. I am wondering if one of the many mini movie projectors that are available would work ? My canvas now is usually 2X3 feet. And I have used graphing , and the scribble pencil transfer, but like the idea of the projected photo to get my basic lines. Thanx for your time and advice. HappyseasidePEEP


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

*getting image on to my canvas Reply to Thread*

Amazon has some astounding prices and reviews on mini movie projectors. Under $100.00

1- you could make a mov. or mpeg. file of your drawing with your digital camera. Download file to your PC.

2- hook your pc to the mini projector.

3- Once up and running - just 'pause' the video and start tracing on your canvas.

That's how I would do it ... if I wanted to use a mini projector.

see - https://minimovieprojector.com/products/mini-hd-movie-projector

Best regards


----------

